# Ascend CMT-340SE and EMP Tek E55TI



## ssjp55 (Mar 5, 2014)

I am trying to decide between the CMT-340SE and the EMP Tek E55ti for my main channels in a 5.1 system I am going to have in my living room. My room is about 4300 cubic feet, my couch is 15 feet from the TV and I can only get my L and R about 8 or 9 feet apart due to the layout of the room. I realize this will create a smaller soundstage. I am trying to understand the measurement graphs given for both speakers, but I cannot understand what I am looking at. Based on the measurements, which will give the best off axis dispersion or will be best since my left and right are so close together? I know the best way is to listen to both in my room, but I really would like to avoid that if I can.


----------



## padgman1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Both speakers would be more than adequate for the situation you describe in your opening posts........

Remember, the Ascend speakers are larger bookshelf speakers and thus will need stands ( extra expense)..the EMT speakers are tower or floorstanding speakers and will not need stands.........

The EMT speakers will go lower than the Ascend, but since most people desire subwoofers in their HT systems to reproduce that wall-shaking bass, that may not be needed as much ( you do plan to get subwoofers by mentioning 5.1 system)....

Volumewise, they would most probably be a wash.......

Speaking of subwoofers, your stated room volume of 4300 cu. ft. is large.......you will probably need 2 subwoofers to maximize bass volume as well as smoothing out FR.........

I have not personally listened to either speaker, but there are plenty of supporters for both on this and other forums like AVSforum.com and Audioholics.com, to name 2......... 

Most people will also tell that you SHOULD listen to both in YOUR room to make the best decision........you can call or email both parties from their respective websites and see if they will pick up return shipping to minimize cost........

Good luck with your journey !!


----------



## ssjp55 (Mar 5, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if the finish of the EMP red burl will show dust like a black piano finish because of the gloss? I think that might drive me crazy if it did.


----------

